# [solved] Probleme mit udev

## Vortex375

Ich hatte eigentlich ein ganz nettes system am laufen, dann hab ich aber gelesen, dass das alte devfs inzwischen überholt sei und udev das ganze viel besser macht. Mir hat udev auch gleich gefallen, mit den Regeln die man selbst erstellen kann und so.

Also wollte ich auch ein udev-system haben.

Weil es im HOWTO stand dass man einen möglichst neuen 2.6-Kernel braucht, hab ich als erstes ein Kernel-Update gemacht (es hat mehrere Stunden gedauert bis wieder alles halbwegs lief  :Embarassed:  , hab noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit linux).

Dann hab ich angefangen dieses HOWTO http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/udev-guide.xml durchgearbeitet.

Nun bin ich an folgendem Punkt angelangt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Konfiguration
> 
> Wenn Sie die udev Verbesserungen die Gentoo hinzugefügt hat, um Ihr Leben einfacher zu machen, benutzen wollen, dann lesen Sie nicht weiter. Sie sind fertig. Die Gentoo init Skripte werden den devfsd Dämon nicht ausführen und werden devfs deaktivieren wenn Sie booten. 
> ...

 

Lustigerweise machen meine init-Scripte genau das gegenteil. Bei start wirt weiter munter defs gemountet und die Meldung "Configuring system to use udev", wie sie z.B. auch beim start der live-cd angezeigt wird, erscheint nicht.

Wenn ich die unterstützung für devfs im Kernel deaktiviere (unter Pseudo-Filesystems), dann lässt sich das system gar nicht mehr starten. Beim booten erscheint dann eine Meldung die etwa so aussieht (den genauen Wortlaut weiß ich nicht, ich hoffe das reicht aus):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mount: failed to mount /dev
> 
> cannot access .devfsd no such file or directory
> ...

 

Leider komm ich mit dem Problem nicht weiter. Ich hab das neueste "baselayout" Paket installiert, wie es im howto beschrieben war.

Zu allem überfluss hab ich jetzt auch noch das Problem, dass sich mein nvidia-nforce-audio Treiber nicht mehr installieren lässt. Offenbar kommt er nicht mit dem 2.6.10-Kernel klar (meine alte Version war 2.6.9-gentoo-r1).

Weder der nvidia-installer noch "emerge nforce-audio" funktionieren. Hier mal der output von "emerge nforce-audio":

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# emerge nforce-audio
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

Weiß jemand eine alternative zum Original-Treiber?

Tut mir leid, dass der Post so lang geworden ist, aber ich brauche dringend Hilfe!Last edited by Vortex375 on Sat Mar 12, 2005 9:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## momonster

 *Quote:*   

> Zu allem überfluss hab ich jetzt auch noch das Problem, dass sich mein nvidia-nforce-audio Treiber nicht mehr installieren lässt. Offenbar kommt er nicht mit dem 2.6.10-Kernel klar (meine alte Version war 2.6.9-gentoo-r1).
> 
> Weder der nvidia-installer noch "emerge nforce-audio" funktionieren. Hier mal der output von "emerge nforce-audio":
> 
> 

 

Der 2.6. kernel unterstützt nforce-audio,

einfach mal unter

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

```
<M> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller
```

aktivieren.

----------

## Vortex375

Danke ich hab das Modul aktiviert und ALSA nach dieser Anleitung http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml konfiguriert (der alte nvidia-Treiber ist ein reiner OSS-Treiber, deshalb hatte ich noch gar kein ALSA drauf).

Jetzt hab ich aber folgedes Problem:

XMMS friert sofort ein, wenn man versucht eine Datei abzuspielen. :Sad: 

mp3blaster macht einfach gar nix  :Shocked: 

arts macht auch keinen mucks  :Evil or Very Mad: 

nicht mal alsaplayer geht  :Mad: 

das einzige Programm, das nicht abstürzt  ist amaroK mit der GStreamer-Engine (Ausgabe über osssink), dort funktioniert die Wiedergabe problemlos

Irgend was ist wohl noch nicht richtig eingestellt, aber ich habe keine Ahnung was ich falsch gemacht habe. Ganz falsch kann es ja nicht sein, sonst würde ich ja keinen Sound hören können oder?

Mit udev bin ich auch noch nicht weitergekommen. Es läuft zwar, aber nur gleichzeitig mit devfs.

EDIT:

Sorry, war mein fehler, ich hab ganz vergessen, dass amaroK die Soundkarte blockiert, auch wenn man nichts abspielt.

Hätt ich mir auch vorher denken können O_o

Irgendwie konnte man alsa doch so konfigurieren, dass meherer Programme die Soundkarte gleichzeitig nutzen können.

----------

## andix

Im Kernel gibt es Optionen für devfs:

```

File systems  --->

    Pseudo filesystems  --->

        [* ] /dev file system support (OBSOLETE)   

        [* ]   Automatically mount at boot (NEW)  

```

Du solltest beides (oder wenigstens "Automatically mount at boot") ausschalten.

Wenn du devfs deaktivirest, kann er IMHO garkeines mehr bei Start mounten, und muss udev verwenden...

----------

## Vortex375

Es stimmt, dass er dann gar keins mehr beim start mounten kann.

Nur kapiert es meine Kiste offenbar nicht, dass sie dann udev benutzen soll, oder ich mach irgendwas falsch. Wenn ich den /dev filesystem support ausschalte, dann kommt beim start nur diese Fehlermeldung (ich hatte sie schon in meinem ersten Post drin):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mount: failed to mount /dev
> 
> cannot access .devfsd no such file or directory
> ...

 

An dieser Stelle macht er nicht weiter. Wenn ich stattdessen die devfs-UnterstÃ¼tzung mitkompiliere, dafÃ¼r aber in der grub.conf den Parameter gentoo=nodevfs, oder devfs=nomount angebe, wird das einfach ignoriert. Devfs wird trotzdem gemountet und udev lÃ¤uft nur nebenher.

----------

## Vortex375

Huraa, es geht !!!  :Very Happy: 

Ich hab genkernel in die MÃ¼lltonne getreten und den Kernel mit Hilfe eines HOWTOs selbstkompiliert.

Ein neustart und siehe da: auf einmal wird devfs nicht mehr gemountet und beim start erscheint die Meldung "configuring system to use udev", genauso wie ich glaube dass es sein sollte.

Ich musste nvidia-kernel neuemergen und meine xorg.conf Ã¤ndern, weil es kein /dev/mouse mehr gibt, aber jetzt geht auch mein X wieder problemlos.

Nochmal danke, an alle die mir geholfen haben  :Wink: 

Achja, ich sollte jetzt das Topic in "solved" Ã¤ndern oder?

Wie mach ich das?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## genstef

für nforce-audio empfehle ich dir ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge -va nforce-audio

damit sollte das dann laufen.

----------

## misterjack

genstef tztztz so installiert man doch keine maskierten pakete

```
echo "media-sound/nforce-audio ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords && emerge -va nforce-audio
```

----------

## genstef

naja jetzt hab ichs eh schon stabil gemacht  :Wink: 

also auch egal.

----------

## Vortex375

Ich bin eigentlich recht zufrieden mit meinem jetzigen Audiotreiber. Der Original nvidia Treiber hat sich bei mir ca. alle 15 Minuten aufgehÃ¤ngt, nach dem neu einloggen gings dann wieder. Manche Programme wie mplayer, timidity oder arts liefen nur mit esd-output und andere wie Flash-Player liefen gar nicht.

AuÃerdem unterstÃ¼zt der neue Treiber ALSA. Ich mach erst wieder den nvidia-Treiber drauf wenns ne neue stabile version gibt.

----------

